# tweak router setting to prioritize LAN over Wi-Fi



## adityaxone (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi!

I use BSNL VMC AN1020-21 (type 2) modem for my desktop and lappy.
Desktop(this one) is connected via LAN, and lappy by Wi-Fi.

Since the desktop is mostly used for downloading purpose, and the lappy for browsing, i need some trick to increase/prioritize the bandwidth allocated for LAN.

Does anybody know how to tweak router setting for this?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 6, 2011)

some routers allow prioritizing IP for bandwidth assignment search in the settings pages


----------

